# Cup holders, really ??



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I admit I can't afford the latest and greatest so I stick to well used machines. So I'm not always up on the latest features being offered.
I came across this photo and I have to ask, are they really putting cup holders on snowblowers ??


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Absolutely ridiculous... :smiley-confused009:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Now you can drink and blow. just don't get pulled over.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Simply brilliant!


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Normally I could go for a cold one right after clearing my driveway and sitting in my garage to admire my handiwork. But now that they're offering such a convenient place to hold a beverage, I may not have to wait until afterwards :icon_whistling:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

While it would stay cold, it would also be shaken.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats almost certainty a 100% made in China snowblower..
good research about usability isn't a high priority...
it probably went something like this:
"westerners like cup holders..lets add a cup holder."

Scot


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Silly boys - that's a beer holder duh!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

db9938 said:


> While it would stay cold, it would also be shaken.


Perfect for a James Bond martini !!

I think they need to add a heating element (switched) so if you choose to have coffee with or without Kahlua or brandy it'd stay toasty to keep you toasty.



I guess I shouldn't laugh but the shaking factor would be pretty high. Hard to think something is going to stay in that holder. I do have a lot of grass to cut so I did go through the trouble of adding a "Marine" gimbel mount cup holder to my Craftsman rider. The stock cup holder in the fender is pretty worthless with the bumps in my lawn.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a feeling I know the market they are aiming at:


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

just wait ,im sure someone will add a plug for your Bluetooth or ipod. maybe even gps. what a joke


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

...and i thought heated hand grips were a bit over the top !!


----------



## TDS-MN (Dec 15, 2015)

I actually set up a few 'snow bank beers' when I have a big clearing task ahead of me, along the sidewalk. Run the snowblower until I get to one of my 'break points':yahoo:. Enjoy a cold one, and then back to work. Sometimes my wife wonders why I'm out there for a couple hours. . . . We only have a small driveway, but a corner lot with sidewalk. City requires the homeowner to clear the walk, and I put a good amount of effort toward that task, LOL!! The cup holder is something I would use more than the headlight.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You could put your coffee or hot chocolate in there. I don't know why you would want to, but you could.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> You could put your coffee or hot chocolate in there. I don't know why you would want to, but you could.


I'll probably put a heater element and place my Hot Chocolate there.... :icon-hgtg::icon-hgtg::icon-hgtg:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

TDS-MN said:


> I actually set up a few 'snow bank beers' when I have a big clearing task ahead of me, along the sidewalk. Run the snowblower until I get to one of my 'break points':yahoo:. Enjoy a cold one, and then back to work.



I have to wait till I'm done or it might be me in that snow bank !!!
Just for fun I might end up with a Walmart heated mug and a cigarette lighter on one of the machines just for the fun of it. I'd Likely do it to the Snapper since it's battery start. Didn't come with headlights but has a bar nicely mounted across the handlebars for a pair and I have just the LEDs for it !!

Be good for a laugh if we ever hold a SBF get together. :wavetowel2:


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

So much if you like your Martini stired not shaken!!! That would also take the fizz out of your beer, it would be better in the snow bank and sip every time you do a pass.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

haa....i see its purpose now ! not for a beer, but for a warm beverage.....the blower has a slide on/ slide off handgrip warmer that you insert into the cup thats in the holder.....why didnt i think of that .....could have been rich !


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GPS is not a bad idea. because some people get lost after they walk out the door. let alone using a snowblower in their hood.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> GPS is not a bad idea. because some people get lost after they walk out the door. let alone using a snowblower in their hood.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


walk out the door, blow some snow, drink a few cold one's and let the gps guide you home. makes sense to me


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I admit I can't afford the latest and greatest so I stick to well used machines. So I'm not always up on the latest features being offered.
> I came across this photo and I have to ask, are they really putting cup holders on snowblowers ??


There was one member a few weeks back who was looking to upgrade his flywheel and alternator to run a beverage warmer. Maybe he should take a look at this machine and see if it had the power to run the thing since it already has the cup holder.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

nwcove said:


> haa....i see its purpose now ! not for a beer, but for a warm beverage.....the blower has a slide on/ slide off handgrip warmer that you insert into the cup thats in the holder.....why didnt i think of that .....could have been rich !


Ya, but putting that handwarmer in the cup will get it all sticky and gooey, depending what you are warming. Next time you use the grip, every time you let go, your glove will go "ick ick ick"


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> walk out the door, blow some snow, drink a few cold one's and let the gps guide you home. makes since to me


Just be careful of some of the Garmin newer units. They make mistakes sometimes, like telling you to turn right about 20 yards past where you should have turned right. Last time I was in PA, it screwed up and it was 5 miles and two toll booths to get turned around.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Not bad for one of those metallic coffee travel mugs! I'll drink beer later!


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I've wanted to install a cup holder on my motorcycle. On my snowblower, hmmm.... that seems a bit much!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd have something like this in there with a nice warm drink !!


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

It's for fluid film!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

skutflut said:


> Just be careful of some of the Garmin newer units. They make mistakes sometimes, like telling you to turn right about 20 yards past where you should have turned right. Last time I was in PA, it screwed up and it was 5 miles and two toll booths to get turned around.


I've gone through that with the old magellan that I use on the Goldwing, just picked up a zumo 660lm for the mighty ST1300


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

caddydaddy said:


> I've wanted to install a cup holder on my motorcycle. On my snowblower, hmmm.... that seems a bit much!


I have a butler 34oz on both goldwings and now they have mounts for your snowmobile but the cup holder on that blower is way too small for the mug, would probably have to do a handlebar mount


Butler - The Extreme Mug Holding System by Glass Act


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

TDS-MN said:


> I actually set up a few 'snow bank beers' when I have a big clearing task ahead of me, along the sidewalk. Run the snowblower until I get to one of my 'break points':yahoo:. Enjoy a cold one, and then back to work. Sometimes my wife wonders why I'm out there for a couple hours. . . . We only have a small driveway, but a corner lot with sidewalk. City requires the homeowner to clear the walk, and I put a good amount of effort toward that task, LOL!! The cup holder is something I would use more than the headlight.


I'd wind up burying them and have to wait till spring thaw to find 'em all. Or, I might launch a frozen one across the street the next time I'm out.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'd have something like this in there with a nice warm drink !!


That's it.......!!!!
That's for the hot chocolate. :icon-clapping-smile


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

It's for your water bottle, as we all live on an oasis. Seems as if their seasons are slightly out of whack, or they never considered freezing.


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Snowblowing without beer is like chainsawing without beer -impossibulzz.
I put two gimble mounted holders on my blower. one has silicone spray and the other has coffee or a can of beer, depends on the situation. Beer doesn't get foamy on the Honda rig in the slightest.
Wife calls it the 
"Most expensive coaster yet"


----------

